# fehler



## DJ Pippi (16. Januar 2009)

Beim abfragen der datenbank bekomm ich: connection to buffedmail:3312 failed was kann das sein ?


----------



## Toyuki (16. Januar 2009)

falsches forum das gehört ins Buffed.de forum net  ins wow in diesem sinne /reported


----------



## Lari (16. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand im IRC vorhin auch schon geschrieben, aber kA.
Und hattest du nicht schon einen Thread? In dem du weiterschreiben könntesT?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Januar 2009)

DJ schrieb:


> Beim abfragen der datenbank bekomm ich: connection to buffedmail:3312 failed *was kann das sein* ?



ein fehler in der datenbank vielleicht?
der ab und an mal auftritt.


----------



## B3N (16. Januar 2009)

War nur von kurzer Dauer, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2009)

Zur Erklärung: Für Datenbank und Content-Suche läuft auf dem Server ein Suchdienst, der die Daten schneller findet und zurückgibt. Ist der Prozess zum Dienst ausgefallen, entsteht diese Fehlermeldung. Das ist bei einer kleinen Umstellung auf dem Server vorhin wohl ausversehen passiert. Aber wie B3N schrieb, ist das bereits behoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (22. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> .............ist das bereits behoben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab die Fehlermeldung immer noch :-(


----------



## Bujaka (22. Juni 2009)

Webi schrieb:


> Hab die Fehlermeldung immer noch :-(



Selbe

Error:
connection to buffedmail:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Dalmus (22. Juni 2009)

Webi schrieb:


> Hab die Fehlermeldung immer noch :-(


Glaub ich nicht. Aber Du hast sie wohl _wieder_... genau wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## divmaster (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

die Datenbank ist kaputt.

Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

connection to buffedmail:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)

Und wo Ihr schon gerade am reparieren seind, zieht die doch mal um auf ein paar schnellere Festplatten und Server die ist mittlerweile sowas von lagsam......

Viele Grüße

P.S. Ach ja, und einigt euch doch mal ob Ihr neue Themen nu in der Datenbank unterbringt oder im CMS der Homepage..... aber doch nicht immer beides im wechsel. Man findet ja nix wieder.....

Aber danke für Eure Arbeit. Gute Seite!!!


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Läuft wieder.


----------

